# Ignition Coil Testing



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*anyone Know The Most Accurate Way Of Testing Them?*


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TownWrench said:


> *anyone Know The Most Accurate Way Of Testing Them?*


If the engine starts it is probably good, if it doesn't then it might not be good, put a screw driver in the plug wire, hold on to it and crank the engine, if it crosses your eyes with the shock it is probably good, if you get just a tingle, maybe, if nothing, you may have a bad coil. 
The above observations work, however they are usually selected by accident. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I equate ignition modules to light bulbs, they either work or they don't! Just isolate the kill circuit, make sure the module has a good ground and test for spark with a gap type tester. If it sparks, it's good, if no spark, then it's time for a new module.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I equate ignition modules to light bulbs, they either work or they don't! Just isolate the kill circuit, make sure the module has a good ground and test for spark with a gap type tester. If it sparks, it's good, if no spark, then it's time for a new module.


how about the coils that brake down when hot? i have had a few b/s which have don this recently i use a peak voltage tester to check the coil output, and plug firing voltage to see how it works under load

bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

billsmowers said:


> how about the coils that brake down when hot? i have had a few b/s which have don this recently i use a peak voltage tester to check the coil output, and plug firing voltage to see how it works under load
> 
> bill


Yeah that happens, but that's more the exception then the rule. Coils are extremely reliable, it's usually the triggering unit that fails. If I loose spark when the coil is hot, then it gets a new one.


----------

